# ein beiker bei bist-du-stark-genug



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

STIMMT MAL BITTE FÜR MARKUS  - ER VERDIENT'S... 
DANKE! 

http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/

ihr findet ihn unter Markus O. 

BIG THX


----------



## S*P*J (13. Mai 2009)

Servus an alle Bikekollegen da draussen
wie ihr sicher schon mitbekommen habt, möchte ich mit DMAX u. Fishermansfriend nach Alaska zum Krabbenfischen. Da ich bei dieser Abstimmung wahrscheinlich der einzige Biker dazu noch Franke bin(geboren in Obf., wohnhaft in Mfr., Arbeit in Ufr.) hoffe ich auf eure Simme.
Viele von euch kennen mich sicher auch vom DHlen, CC-Fahren und vom IBC geflame.
Es würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr täglich für mich hier einen Vote abgebt www.bist-du-stark-genug.com 

vote for MARKUS O. 





BIG THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (13. Mai 2009)

Jo, ich versuche dran zu denken!


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Mai 2009)

here u go ...


----------



## hansmeiser (14. Mai 2009)

sag mal, was willst du denn bei den krabbenfischern ? ist doch nass und kalt und hart arbeiten muss man auch noch !? hört sich nicht nach hauptgewinn an... ich vote natürlich auch täglich für dich (allerdings aus reiner boshaftigkeit, hehe ) gruss


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (14. Mai 2009)

jop, ich hab heut auch wieder dran gedacht, sieht also gut aus für dich...bist auch immerhin und den top 3...


----------



## lowfat (14. Mai 2009)

Ihr könnt jeden Tag einmal für Markus O. voten. Ran an die Maus!


----------



## S*P*J (14. Mai 2009)

Yo Lowfat, hier der Link http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/

@hansmeiser...ganz einfach 10Tage Action mal ganz ohne Fahrrad, und wenn ich Bike muss ich mich mehr anstrengen als in meinen Job und es macht trotzdem Spass Und es soll ja auch Leute geben die fÃ¼r nen Mount Everest trip 40000â¬ hinblÃ¤ttern, da sollte man mal hinterfragen ob die noch ganz frisch sind

GruÃ aus Franken an den Rest der Welt


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Mai 2009)

Du wirkst bissl zwergenmäßig auf den Bild
Kopf ist fast so  breit wie die Schultern
Hose ist auch viel zu groß 

http://www.downhill-board.com/showthread.php?p=687761#post687761


----------



## S*P*J (15. Mai 2009)

Rahmen ist M    muahhhhh


----------



## rehhofer (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,

gibt's was für den 400sten Vote? Den hast Du eben von mir bekommen.

Grüße,

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (15. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ist das Bild aber auch gestaucht.
Sieht ja auch als hätte das SX nen 60er Lenkwinkel

aber schon bissl witzig


----------



## S*P*J (15. Mai 2009)

@Batman, das Teil fährt sich immer noch genial...zwar net so ne Trailrakete wie dein Enduro, aber dafür kann ich Bergrunter mehr Gas stehen lassen

Jungs, heute schon gevotet? http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/


----------



## kletteraffe (16. Mai 2009)

Ich vote ja nur, weil ich will dass Du mal so richtig ordentlich kotzen musst


----------



## Alfred_G. (16. Mai 2009)

also für heut is ja noch aweng zeit,ich versuchs auf die letzte minute


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (18. Mai 2009)

Ihr müsst mehr voten, kommt Leute. Besser einer hier ausm Forum als sonst jemand x-beliebiges!!! Haut rein...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Mai 2009)

hopp leutz noch 20 dann sind wir auf dem 2. !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (19. Mai 2009)

644

mast und schotbruch!

:kotz:


----------



## S*P*J (19. Mai 2009)

sehr geil Jungs, endlich wieder der 3. Platz


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Mai 2009)

*1369*

2ter platz. saubi!

Haut rein Leute, ich will ihn kotzen sehen!


----------



## Meiki (24. Mai 2009)

immer wenn ich die sendung seh denk ich mir ob ichs aushalten würde,hätte da auch voll bock drauf gehabt,hehe hab gar nix von dem wettbewerb gewusst 

schon gevotet


----------



## S*P*J (25. Mai 2009)

servus MEIKI, erstmal gute Besserung, und Danke fürs Voting!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Mai 2009)

Push


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (31. Mai 2009)

ich kann diesen ätzenden song nicht mehr hören wenn man auf die seite geht! xDD


----------



## S*P*J (3. Juni 2009)

S*P*J sagt fetten Dank an alle da draussen die für mich gevotet haben und noch fleissig voten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











also wenn ihr keine Lust habt, irgendwelche Typen aufm Kutter zu sehen, die Schottenröcke tragen, Biermarathons gewinnen LÖL oder ihr härtester Job es war ihre Alte zu heiraten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann Stimme hier:

http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Juni 2009)

ist denn das noch nicht bald zu ende  ? 
lasst den shaun wasser saufen !!


----------



## Meiki (4. Juni 2009)

hab den link mal noch schnell in nem anderen forum online gestellt,ich denk das is in deinem sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (9. Juni 2009)

7335

junge, du bist auf platz eins! 
jetzt aber dran bleiben ...


----------

